# Taking The 400 Through a Hole.



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is a video of me taking my 400 through a good sized mud hole. I later went through the hole after it got dug out, and got stuck and had to wait to get pulled out, as you can see in my avatar.






Thanks for watching.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

NICE


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

